# 2004? Shaun White Burton board, need info!



## Cubieman (Apr 13, 2012)

My dad got me this Shaun White Burton board back in 2003/2004 when I was much smaller, and I am thinking of selling it for a bigger board. Also the size 12 boots are too small now. Back then I weighed about 135lb, now I'm 175lb, 5,10". Most likely just selling the board and boots, because I would have to imagine the bindings can be put on a different board and be good to go with bigger boots? I am a newb when it comes to equipment, however, I googled up and down and found next to nothing as far as my board was concerned. I did found two links, one with a picture of it, but in a different color. After hours of searching I could not come up with ONE photo of my white colored Shaun White 2004(?) model. I have posted pics of the bindings and boots I got with it, however, this may not matter as the boots/bindings were most likely not included with the board. Maybe the bindings were, as I said it was a gift, so I am unaware of that. I included pics of the boots/binding for a reference for those of you who know your stuff. The second link says the MSRP was $499.95. So I guess I was just wondering what a fair price would be for the board/boots or the board/bindings/boots. I don't know if this board is "sought after" or collectable, I simply can't find much on it. The boots are "Hail" model and the bindings just say "Custom" and are Burtons as well. The whole package has only seen 3 trips to Winter Park with no rail sliding. All in all great shape. I can post more pics if that would help. Thanks for any help!!!! 














































2004 Burton Shaun White

2004 Shaun White - WikiBurton


----------



## Cubieman (Apr 13, 2012)

I realize I may have just answered my own questions with the links I posted below. Its just I CANNOT find the 2004 Shaun White pro model in the white color like mine is. I can only find the dark one. I just find it odd I can't find one photo of it. Anyways, the black colored ones retailed for $499 so I'd would assume mine was worth that much new as well. I guess I just want to know if anyone remembers seeing the white colored SW pro model like mine because I sure can't find any images of it. Also, would $400 be a reasonable price for the whole package? Board/Binds/Boots. Peace.


----------



## socalboarder (Apr 1, 2012)

Probably won't get close to $400. On most websites you could get an entire setup with new tech for around $400. Unfortunately boards don't seem to hold value much after a couple years due to new tech and stuff. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Cubieman (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah, I am not surprised to hear that. I have been out of the loop as far as snowboarding for 3-4 years now. Probably around $200 is what I'd have to ask, but for that, might as well hold onto the setup. Thanks.


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

I had those bindings. Widest ankle strap ever. I wish they still made em like that.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Cubieman said:


> Yeah, I am not surprised to hear that. I have been out of the loop as far as snowboarding for 3-4 years now. Probably around $200 is what I'd have to ask, but for that, might as well hold onto the setup. Thanks.


Even $200 seems like a stretch, so if that is your 'reserve price' then I think you are right to just keep it.


----------



## Cubieman (Apr 13, 2012)

Alright, if you all have a sec, could you please give me a good high-low estimate on what I should ask for the ENTIRE setup: board/bindings/boots. This setup has only seen 3 trips to Winter Park and mild usage at that, no major damage to any of the components. Also, I am the single owner of all components.

- 2004 Burton Shaun White Pro Model 154 :Used - great shape (one small nick on the nose as pictured)
- 2004 Burton Custom Bindings :Used - perfect shape
- 2004 Burton Hail Boots Size 12 :Used - great shape (mild tan stains on back of boots as pictured)
- Basic board bag


----------



## Cubieman (Apr 13, 2012)

BUMP! Any reasonable offers are welcome! Not greedy.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

You'd likely have better luck putting a proper add up in the buy and sell area a few sections down.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Sudden_Death said:


> You'd likely have better luck putting a proper add up in the buy and sell area a few sections down.


Probably not much better tho. You would have alot better luck unloading this stuff at a garage sale or craigslist then on a forum of enthusiasts.

Not to mention the Shaun White/Burton thing tends to go alot further with the casual fan and masses than it does with the salty types around here.

Not trashing your gear at all, best of luck selling it.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

For the sake of honesty, I don't know that you could get 100 for the whole setup. 

Burton has since changed to the channel system for their newer boards. You would need to get special discs to mount those bindings on any new board. 

I'd say buy a whole new setup, throw the boots in the garbage, and save the board and bindings for a rock board. It's always nice to have a backup, and it's far from the ugliest board I've ever seen. 

Best of luck!


----------

